# McGizmo LS20 XP-G Update



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 31, 2010)

FINALLY getting back onto CPF!
The last few months have been extremely hectic as I’ve been moving and many other things have kept me busy and away from CPF. The fact that the internet is S--L--O--W where I live has also made it hard to even want to get online. Hopefully I’ll get the internet thing straightened out. Until then, I’ll be on/off again. I have a bunch of PM’s that need to be responded to and will do my best to get caught up in the coming week/s.
I went from living on the inner-outskirts of a small/medium city to living in the middle of nowhere surrounded by farmland. I have been riding or walking for the last 9 years as my only form of transporation (other than the occasional ride from family/friend) and now I need to think about getting my drivers license back. Luckily a post office is a few miles up the road, so I'll still be able to do CPF stuff.:thumbsup: Lots of changes going on...

I’ve missed this place and all the great people that make it feel like a family. Nice to see all the great things people have been doing and more creative lights made.lovecpf:wave:

During my move, I spent some time thinking about flashlights and actually used a lot of them during the process. It gave me a nice chance to really run them through their paces. Headlamps are covered by the selection of zebra lights I’ve accumulated. Handhelds were usually a Spy of some sort (005/007/Tri-V) as well as a selection of Aleph/Surefire lights that have been heavily modified. Having multiple levels is a must for any flashlight I carry unless mounted on a weapon. Having different beam-patterns in one light with the addition of different levels is even better! The Tri-V does just that and so much more. 
Flashlights that combine different beams and outputs are where it’s at in my book! Which got me thinking about my next flashlight purchase. I’ve picked up a few production lights after purchasing the Tri-V, but nothing that really stood out or that I was willing to drop a substantial amount of money on.

After being able to log back onto CPF, a Lunasol 20 was just put up for sale in the CPF Custom-B/S/T.
It was hard to resist and was a user which is what I was looking for. I replied using my slow-*** internet and hoped nobody jumped on it before my reply went through. At last, the McGizmo light that I always admired was on it’s way to me. Another light with more than one beam pattern and output!
Well, today my first McGizmo showed up in the mail. The LS20. (Thanks dadof6)
The only other Titanium McGizmo I’ve ever seen/used/touched was the LS27 when the pass-around was happening and I was fortunate enough to get in on. Mind you this was not too long after I joined CPF and (at the time) could not imagine spending so much on a light, but given the opportunity to check one out personally for a few days was awesome! That was my first experience with titanium and it helped me understand why they are so darn cool! I loved the light, but felt that it would be too heavy and bulky to carry as an EDC. The LS20 really caught my attention due to it’s smaller size and the “Dual Beam” ability.
Flood can be a very useful feature and is with regards to the LS20.

Now before I get ahead of myself, I’d like to comment on the beautifully machined parts. The fluting in the head makes for a nice grip when twisting it. Speaking of twisting, the threads on this light are so smooooth!! The window is ultra clear and very thick with o-ring seals on both sides! The body fits in the hand perfectly and the Ti clip grabs tight on my pocket. The green trit in the piston is always a welcome addition and will allow me to find it easy in the dark. The PD action is also very smooth and easy to “Feel” the transition between the levels. Twisting the head one-handed is also very easy to do.
The flood from the 3 X 3mm LED’s is great and has a very useful beam pattern as general purpose illumination. When more throw and output are needed , either mashing the piston all the way down or twisting the head further is at that is needed. Very nice! 

The golden dragon emitters never really appealed to me, and this was backed up today when using high on this amazing light. The high beam is sufficient for most I’m sure, but being that I own a Tri-V, its doesn’t stand a chance. Please don’t take this as a direct comparison as these 2 lights are in a category of their own. Just that they both use the McR12 reflector. The GD has a very tight hot-spot with ok spill. The output on high was about what I expected, seeing that the GD is running at only 400mA. The tint was on the cool side with a slight purple/blue tint but nothing bad. When using it, I was left wanting more “Punch” to the high beam. 

That being said, I couldn’t even wait till it got completely dark out before deciding it needed an emitter upgrade. The LS20 is not the easiest light to work on and much care needs to be taken when working within the limited space. 
From what I’ve gathered, the reflector in the LS20 is an McR12 for the GD emitter. The Tri-V uses an McR12 coupled with the XP-G emitter for a very nice beam. Other mods I’ve done using the GD reflectors with the XP-G’s have produced great results. After disassembly of the LS20, the GD emitter was removed from the board and an R5 XP-G was put in it’s place and was used for this particular mod. 
I made an entirely new heatsink for a neutral XP-G that will replace this one in the near future. After everything was soldered and put back together, I was extremely happy to see an identical beam as my Tri-V on “reflector mode” Much larger hot-spot, as well as a brighter and more useful beam pattern, giving me the added "Punch" I was after. 
The improvement made by just an emitter swap is all it has taken to really draw me into the usefulness of this light. 
Add some levels (via driver upgrade) to allow the XP-G to run harder than 400mA...Maybe 750+ to this beauty and I see a welcome addition to my EDC rotation. That’s not to say the light is not very nice the way it is, I just have a hard time leaving well enough alone…

Next up is to swap the emitter/heatsink again, possibly add a resistor to the 3 X 3mm LED’s for a “Lower Low” and to do a driver swap for more levels/ & higher drive levels. 
One of my favorite things about flashlights is that with the proper host, new technology can be added to improve on already amazing light/designs and bring them up to date!

I feel very fortunate to have been able to score one of Don’s amazing creations and fully understand why so many people love them. :bow::rock::twothumbs
I have already been trying to decide which one I’d like to add next. The LS20 was THE McGizmo I have been wanting and I’m glad I held out till I found one!


Unfortunately, I didn't get before beamshot pictures, but anyone with an LS20 will be able to tell this is not your typical LS20 GD beam!




















Titanium Goodness!


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice mod. :thumbsup:

I've wanted a Lunasol 20 for some time too, being what I think is the best looking PD light from Don. But after playing with my friend's, like you, I desire the high to have a bit more punch. So I got the Haiku instead. Now your mod fuels my need and want to search for one....


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice work and welcome back. You were missed


----------



## run4jc (Jul 31, 2010)

DaFAB! Awesome!! When I owned my LS20, that was my only 'thing'...the beam from the main emitter left me wanting a bit more. The light itself was a functional piece of art.

Now you have me wanting another....

When I owned mine I asked around to see if anyone could mod it, and although the many gifted modders out there said it was doable, most just didn't want to tackle it. 

SOOOOO - if I decide to get another, perhaps you can mod it for me? :thinking:

Then maybe we can do the driver upgrade, too? :naughty:

Great write up, BTW - and GREAT to have you back on the forum! You have been missed! 

:wave:


----------



## wquiles (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 2, 2010)

Milky upgraded mine to an XPG and boy I wish I did the mod sooner. The beam bigger and brighter all around :twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd jump on an XP-G mod if I could get an XP-G with a similar tint to the original. I'm not a huge fan of the super-cool tint, but the light was designed to have the same tint between the flood and spot emitters, and I'd want to keep that to a reasonable extent.


----------



## ninemm (Aug 2, 2010)

Great to have you back! Hope all goes well in the transition to your new home/location. 

That mod looks awesome! Excellent work as usual.  Look forward to hearing back from you on a T1A mod when you have time.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 31, 2010)

I am too too excited! DaFAB told me today that my modded LS20 is on its way home to papa!! I haven't been this excited since Data said he'd shipped my Tri-V!

I will post a review of the mod and comparison to a stock LS20 this weekend. Line up, folks - I know this mod is going to be fantastic based on the description of the shape/tint/brightness of the LS20 after the mod. Jump in line to have yours done!

:rock::twothumbs


----------



## SFfanman (Aug 31, 2010)

run4jc said:


> I am too too excited! DaFAB told me today that my modded LS20 is on its way home to papa!! I haven't been this excited since Data said he'd shipped my Tri-V!
> 
> I will post a review of the mod and comparison to a stock LS20 this weekend. Line up, folks - I know this mod is going to be fantastic based on the description of the shape/tint/brightness of the LS20 after the mod. Jump in line to have yours done!
> 
> :rock::twothumbs


 

Awesome Dan!  This was one of my favorite all time lights and I can't wait to see the review coming as I know it will nothing short of sensational.


Great Work DAfaB!!!!!!!


----------



## Drywolf (Aug 31, 2010)

run4jc said:


> I am too too excited! DaFAB told me today that my modded LS20 is on its way home to papa!!


 
Was the current bumped?


----------



## shado (Sep 1, 2010)

Dan,

I'm looking forward to your review. I hope you are able to throw in a couple of beam shots from a Haiku XP-G or SPY 007/TRI-V to compare to as well?

Thanks
Todd


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice words guys!lovecpf:bow:

This is certainly a time consuming modification as there is more to take apart and reassemble than most other lights.
I also make sure to take my time with these to be EXTRA careful and to be sure everything goes together smoothly and as planned.
I just recieved another members light that had Frystormers awesome 3 speed upgrade done to it. 
It should be interesting to see what the neutral XP-G does with the higher current!
After seeing the difference Frystormer 3 speed modification made, I can say I highly recommend it!!:thumbsup:

Drywolf, run4jc's LS20 was only an emitter swap to an R4 as per his request and came out better than expected.
When compared to mine, it is a bit brighter....:duh2::thinking::shrug:....I'm jealous..

I still have been carrying my LS20 everyday since delivery and am thinking a driver swap is in the works very soon before I head off to Colorado.

Don said he planned on using the Rebel for this light, but due to the recall he opted for the GD instead. 
He told me that had the XP-G been available back then it would have been a no-brainer to use in this amazing light.
Since the reflector is basically an McR17, when coupled with the XP-G it should give about the same beam shape as the Haiku XP-G, just not as bright unless a driver swap is done. 
I can't be sure of this since I don't have a Haiku and maybe Dan can give us his input soon since he has one..
The LS20 continues to impress me with it's dual beams and I am so glad I finally picked one up....It's here to stay.....Very likely to never be sold.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 1, 2010)

SFfanman said:


> Awesome Dan!  This was one of my favorite all time lights and I can't wait to see the review coming as I know it will nothing short of sensational.
> 
> 
> Great Work DAfaB!!!!!!!





shado said:


> Dan,
> 
> I'm looking forward to your review. I hope you are able to throw in a couple of beam shots from a Haiku XP-G or SPY 007/TRI-V to compare to as well?
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ryan! Timing of the Labor Day weekend couldn't be better...I need a long weekend to recharge, and "playing with my little lights" is one of my favorite ways to relax. And Todd, as long as the weather holds up in Southern Maryland, I will definitely be using those lights - and others - for comparison! Looks like we're in luck - I don't think Hurricane Earl is going to visit during out stay at the beach....



DaFABRICATA said:


> Thanks for all the nice words guys!lovecpf:bow:
> 
> This is certainly a time consuming modification as there is more to take apart and reassemble than most other lights.
> I also make sure to take my time with these to be EXTRA careful and to be sure everything goes together smoothly and as planned.
> ...



Fyrstormer suggested that the LS20 be modded by DaFAB first - he suggested I check that out and see if I still felt it needed 'more' after the mod. According to Cree's data, the XPG R4 should output around 120 lumen at 350mA - I'm _guessing _that the LS20 should output around 120 lumen then since it runs at 400mA by default? Since I am not looking for a 'flamethrower', rather, an EDC, this will likely be enough output. Since the early days of my flashlight 'affliction', it's become obvious to me that the differences between, say, 120 lumen and 200 lumen, while definitely noticeable, aren't major.

We'll see. I'll use it for a while, but curiosity will likely get the better of me and the LS20 will probably go to Fyrstormer's "Evil Labs" :devil: for the upgrade, if he's willing! I think that it's great of Fyrstormer to suggest that upgrade path.

But back to DaFAB - Thank you! Folks, Tim is GREAT to deal with. We are blessed at CPF to have so many great folks doing these mods, and I'm not taking anything away from any of them. I have trusted a Spy 007 and this LS20 to Tim because a: I trust him completely and b: I believe he treats every light as if it were his OWN light. And his pricing is absolutely fair - in my mind, a bargain!

So Fedex says it's well on its way - to arrive tomorrow! Can't wait! Thanks, Tim!


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 1, 2010)

Tim is the best


----------



## run4jc (Sep 2, 2010)

WOO HOO!! The light just arrived! Can't wait to test it this weekend, but for now I am uber pleased! Tint is really nice, and Tim did just one heck of a job. You'd think that the light came with this emitter - just perfect.

Again, there will be more this weekend, but for now, the business end (with my point and shoot camera)





:nana::thumbsup:


----------



## Drywolf (Sep 2, 2010)

run4jc said:


> WOO HOO!! The light just arrived! Can't wait to test it this weekend, but for now I am uber pleased! Tint is really nice, and Tim did just one heck of a job. You'd think that the light came with this emitter - just perfect.
> 
> Again, there will be more this weekend, but for now, the business end (with my point and shoot camera)
> 
> ...


 

Bro!! :twothumbs


----------



## ejot (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice. Could you swap the 3mm LED's too?


----------



## Light11 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dan,I'll be looking forward to your review and great pics:twothumbs

and pm sent to you DaFABRICATA!






run4jc said:


> WOO HOO!! The light just arrived! Can't wait to test it this weekend, but for now I am uber pleased! Tint is really nice, and Tim did just one heck of a job. You'd think that the light came with this emitter - just perfect.
> 
> Again, there will be more this weekend, but for now, the business end (with my point and shoot camera)
> 
> ...


----------



## run4jc (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking forward to doing the review! Measured the light in my sphere - I'd guessed 120 lumen - my sphere returned 118! Makes sense - 'sposed to put out 115 or so at 350mA - with 400mA that's about right.

It is a perfect EDC - it just needs a little bit more 'pop'...Fyrstormer's upgrade to a 750mA board should just do the trick. It read 75 lumen stock, so it's already a huge improvement - plus the beam is perfectly shaped (for me) and the tint is great.

Hoping to shoot the beam shots tonight - between chores tomorrow and Sunday hope to get the review posted!

Hope it doesn't let anyone down...didn't mean to hype it so!

Oh, if you are thinking of sending yours to Tim, DO IT!! :twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Sep 3, 2010)

Drywolf said:


> Bro!! :twothumbs



Great photo my Bro!


----------



## run4jc (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, folks! Review with beam shots posted over here. It's quite the eye opener!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 9, 2010)

ejot said:


> Very nice. Could you swap the 3mm LED's too?


 

*Yes they can!*
*I might be putting some UV 3mm in mine just for the heck of it!:thumbsup:*




Light11 said:


> Dan,I'll be looking forward to your review and great pics:twothumbs
> 
> and pm sent to you DaFABRICATA!


 

*PM back at ya!:wave:*




run4jc said:


> Okay, folks! Review with beam shots posted over here. It's quite the eye opener!


 

*Dan, Awesome beamshots and review!!*

*Thanks again for all the nice comments!*
*BTW, I got those o-rings for the 007!!! THANK YOU!!!lovecpf*


----------



## ejot (Sep 9, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> *Yes they can!*
> *I might be putting some UV 3mm in mine just for the heck of it!:thumbsup:*


:devil::thumbsup: Now I am *very *interested in getting this done!! I'll send ya a PM when I have a few minutes later on.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 25, 2010)

ejot said:


> :devil::thumbsup: Now I am *very *interested in getting this done!! I'll send ya a PM when I have a few minutes later on.


 



Expect a PM later today....:wave:











Finished up 6 x LS20's over the last 2 days.
3 of them had Frystormer's very cool GDuP upgrade already done and were in for new emitters. 
It's really something to see the XP-G on high!
After doing 5 CPFers lights I finally got to my personal LS20 late tonight.
Removed the cool tinted XP-G and replaced it with a neutral, and swaped out the stock driver for a Flupic. 
While I was at it, the 3mm LED's were swapped out for UV's...just for the hell of it.
Now, that I had the chance to use a Ti McClicky PD pak for the LS20, I really want one for myself!........it does make switching between levels much easier.
Gotta get some sleep now...:sleepy:


----------



## stoli67 (Jan 9, 2012)

DaFabricata,

where is that thread with the LS20 upgrade to an XML and XPG? Can't find it...

Your Inbox is full BTW.... wanted to talk to you about a little LS20 upgrade for me!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 9, 2012)

_Three_ of them had the Centauri mod? Wow. Those little guys get around. If I had any sense I'd keep track of how many I've done. I want to say it's approaching ten now.

How does the driver behave with the XP-G emitter? It should need to recalibrate, but that only takes a few seconds. After that, how do the modes look?


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it should be OK for me to post here that _DaFabricata_ is--between a busy real life and a lack of reliable internet--for all practical purposes far...far...far away from CPF at the moment. I am sure there are those here who are closer to him, but I have recently had contact with him...so that's why I presume to post.

I am not sure when he will be able to regularly post again. I believe his email can be found in his profile. However, I might suggest just sending one email and then waiting. I'd be willing to bet that if he is able to start taking modification requests...he will. 

I think he likes it. BTW...here is that thread, Stoli:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?193866-List-your-McGizmo-flashlights/page6

obi


----------



## stoli67 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks obi that is n amazing thread.

The mods are crazy. I will send him an email and wait.


----------



## stoli67 (Jan 26, 2012)

Still no reply... Is dafab modding anything anymore..... anyone know...


----------



## tx101 (Jan 27, 2012)

I send him an email a while ago asking about the same mod your after Stoli, no reply


----------



## stoli67 (Jan 27, 2012)

It doesn't look good ... He does some crazy mods ... Really would like the XPG / XML combo mod but I could live with just a really nice neutral XPG centrally... 

What would be good would be a neutral XPG and a mule nichia high cri !


----------



## tx101 (Jan 28, 2012)

I would try an emitter swap out myself but am concerned about getting a XPG

focussed correctly with a LS20 reflector.

Which MCPCB would work best, the standard Cutter 10mm board or a Shoppe 6mm XPE board ?

Ideally I would like to swap the 3mm emitters out for some neutral ones ... can anyone point

me in the right direction ?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys! I appologize for not getting back with you. My internet is horrible! Most times I try to respond to a forum thread or respond to an email it either drops out or won't let me edit. Anyway it drives me NUTS so I just stopped going online as much and then got busy with work.

I'll be taking modification requests again starting next week.

The last several months have been spent working whenever and wherever possible followed by working in my shop to be set up more efficiently. All my machine tools were striped down, cleaned, painted, relubed and reassembled. I purchased a 9X18 lathe that ended up being a huge PITA...JUST got that running again. I spent the money I had saved for a car on a PM1127VF-LB lathe. That will be delivered monday or tuesday. Also got my milling machine running again. 

As for the LS20 mods....the latest one to go out had my new heatsink design that increases mass and contact with the wall on the inside of the head helping to dissipate heat MUCH better. 

The LS20.1, using the xp-g with an McR10 and an XM-L for the flood is also an option. 

I'll be busy for the next week working on a few cars and setting up the new lathe. After that, I plan to be able to offer modding services again.

.


----------



## Drywolf (Jan 28, 2012)

.......................


----------



## tx101 (Jan 29, 2012)

email send


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 6, 2012)

tx101, did you get my email? never heard back from ya.

Here's an update on what I've been working on.
The original LS20.1 heatsinks were aluminum and a pretty basic design that added a lot more mass than the stock heatsink and also more contact area to the head to improve heat transfer.
After much thought and a redesign, a new improved version was made from brass.

It's a huge step in the right direction for thermal management when running a HO GDuP driver to the emitters. 
The brass slug is "stepped" in 3 places and has a tight fit to further help transfer that heat to the head. After turning the slug to its final size, it's seated in a special holder I made for the milling maching to have the holes drilled and pockets milled for the emitters and wires. Another holder was made to secure the brass finish rings so they can have their holes milled and the backside milled for wire clearance for the XM-L. 
I feel much better about the new design even though it takes WAY more time to make than the simple design I previously used in my personal light.
About the only improvement I can see from here on out is a way to heatsink the drivers and make the drive assembly
and LED heatsink plug into each other for ease of assembly/disassembly.

Anyway, heres a few pics.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 6, 2012)

Well since my stupid cursor won't go where I want it to to edit my post I have to follow up! F-in computer pisses me off to no end!
Anyway, you can see the original LS20 heatsink on the right end followed by the new brass heatsink and finally the original LS20.1 heatsink on the left end.


----------



## Z-Tab (Apr 6, 2012)

That is an awesome design. Very impressive work. I hope that dual emitter set-up makes it into more than just the LS20.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 6, 2012)

You use a GDuP driver in a PD light? How does that work? My mod just adds extra modes to the spotlight, but not to the floodlight. Have you figured out a way to do both?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 6, 2012)

Z-Tab said:


> That is an awesome design. Very impressive work. I hope that dual emitter set-up makes it into more than just the LS20.




Thank you. It's just for the LS20 at the moment.

frystormer, the GDuP is for the reflectored emitter....the XM-L is driven off the original driver for the 3mm LED's. So nothing different there...just the improved heatsink.



fyrstormer said:


> You use a GDuP driver in a PD light? How does that work? My mod just adds extra modes to the spotlight, but not to the floodlight. Have you figured out a way to do both?


----------



## tx101 (Apr 6, 2012)

DaFABRICATA said:


> tx101, did you get my email? never heard back from ya.




No, I never received any reply ..... most probably, your email is lost somewhere on the net.

Still interested in getting my LS20 modded 


Email send


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 12, 2012)

tx101 said:


> No, I never received any reply ..... most probably, your email is lost somewhere on the net.
> 
> Still interested in getting my LS20 modded
> 
> ...




Looking forward to updating your light! Keep me updated on what you want to do!:thumbsup:

Heres an updated pic of Obi's LS20.1B
Had a chance to use it in a dark wooded area and was completely impressed by the output of the XP-G powered by a GDuP on high!
The large contact/surface area really does its job of transfering the heat to the head!
So far I'm completely happy with this new heatsink design of the simple aluminum proof of concept design.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, that looks superb. How much current is going to the XM-L and the XP-G and how does the UI work?
I presume that you mod users' existing LS20s and that you don't have any complete modded LS20s that you would consider selling?


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 13, 2012)

DaFABRICATA said:


> frystormer, the GDuP is for the reflectored emitter....the XM-L is driven off the original driver for the 3mm LED's. So nothing different there...just the improved heatsink.


Ah, so it's essentially the same as the Centauri mod, but with newer emitters installed as well.

Perhaps Don can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the flood driver outputs around 11V to support three LEDs wired in-series, with a ~3.6V voltage drop across each one. How does that work with the XM-L emitter?


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 13, 2012)

sooner or later I need to get a lunasol 20 and have this done to it. wow nice job.


----------



## chipwillis (May 9, 2012)

Question, could you make this set up in a p60 package? I think it would be awesome.... Et me know, I would be own or e if not two.....


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 20, 2012)

chipwillis said:


> Question, could you make this set up in a p60 package? I think it would be awesome.... Et me know, I would be own or e if not two.....



+1 I'd love a p60 or an e series compatible head


----------



## 1313 (May 20, 2012)

+2 on the p60


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 8, 2014)

Bumping an old thread instead of starting another. When I was building Obiwans LS20.1, he had expressed interest in trying to make the flood have multiple levels. While I had made a rough prototype, I wasn't confident in the long term durability and so the idea was set on the back burner and his build had to move forward.

My LS20.2 has been carried just about everyday since I bought it and it was only a matter of time before my interest in making the flood have more levels would be peaked again.
One of the obsticals that needs to be worked around or made different is the small screw that secures the driver/contact assembly to the heatsink. Most drivers aren't small enough to either sit sideways or stacked in order to fit inside the head. 
I had a few of the 4 level Nichia 219 L10 flashlights that I intended to keep around to sell to someone in need. Well those had thier drivers stipped from them, stacked on top of each other and wired to work in the same fashion as the original but , with more levels.
Flood first followed by the reflector. The flood is still a high CRI XP-G and the reflector has a Nichia 219 behind it.
So now I have 4 levels for BOTH emitters. Now this light really has some utility!

Tighten the head until the flood comes on and then either tighten and loosen to change levels or cycle the clicky on the C-Pac. Tighten the head more and the reflector comes on. Tighten and loosen the head to cycle levels. If using the clicky to switch levels while both emitters are on, both will cycle simultaneously. 
Currently this only works with the C-Pac since the flood stays on with the PD body. This is due to an unintended ground path that just needs to be isolated, then it'll work on the PD again.

The driver assembly isn't the most attractive piece but it fits and the small screw fits just fine. By using a flashlight under the driver to examine the electrical traces on the board looking where a notch could be made, I then carefully used my dremil to make the notch on both drivers to give clearance for that screw. 

I see Obi sold his LS20.1 recently. Just figures some drivers are finally available that do what he wanted.:sick2:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 9, 2014)

All I can say is "Wow"!


Oh, and I'd like mine to work like that too!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Apr 9, 2014)

That does not make the idea any less appealing to me.

You finally got it working!! Well F-ing done. 

You really are the man around here with these finest of fine mods.

I will regret letting that light go. 

But if I am honest, my family cannot afford your work in the long run. I carry these...and I had to cut back somewhere. And your light, regardless of it's user condition...was simply the most unobtainium I had. Having nearly lost it, I decided it was someone else's turn.

Thanks for all you do. Your creativity is inspiring to me, even if the light is no longer in my pocket.

obi


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 11, 2014)

Having bought Obi's LS20.1 I have to say it is an amazing mod for the LS20. I love every aspect of it! The fact that it is a user give it lots of character.

This new LS20.2 upgrade is truly amazing. The way the drivers have been stacked is wild. It's not a necessary upgrade for me though - the one level flood is a perfect option as anything further than what the flood can illuminate needs the reflector anyway. I'd be really curious to know in the long run if the multiple switching options may begin to get confusing as it seems that there is a high probability of the levels to get out of sync. Switching issues aside - this is a stellar mod!

Oh - one thing I would be curious about is if with the stacking it would be possible to replace the flood driver with a more efficient single mode low driver and keep the multi-mode reflector.


----------



## gunga (Apr 15, 2014)

How hard is it to get the drivers out? You have me intrigued.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 

Kaichu dento, send me a PM, maybe I can help. 

Obi, I really wish this option in drivers was available sooner so we could have made the LS20.1 to your specs. I've misplaced mine on a few occasions and the feeling is sickening. Luckily, it's always somewhere safe in the end. Partial credit must be given to you for input on what would transpire, so thank you for that!

SOYCD, I'm happy to hear the light is in your possession and that you're enjoying it. I'm a big fan of a nice flood beam and, for me, having multiple levels there allows much more flexibility in how my light will perform for the given task. I loved my Tri-V2 and carried it with me everywhere. It was kept in a protective case in my backpack so was never easily accessible and therefore not used as much. I also found that the aspherical lense wasn't used much either. The flood and reflector were by far the most used. I sold it since I could use the money for something else (Brigdeport mill). The LS20.2 gives me flood and reflector with multiple levels for each and so takes the place of the the Tri-V2 for my type of use. I usually have my 007T turbohead on hand when I need real throw.
The mode switching hasn't been a problem as long as you're paying attention to what you're doing. The only way to get out of sync is by human error. 
As for finding another single mode driver to replace the stock one, I really have no idea since I've never looked into it. I'll take multi level every time so was just never considered. Sorry I can't be more help there. 

Gunga, I answered this question in detail in your marketplace thread. 

I spent some time isolating that ground, and it now functions as it should on the original PD body. 
Twist for flood. Twist On/Off to cycle levels. 
Twist further for the reflector and twist On/Off to cycle levels. 
Generally I'll keep the flood on low if I'm using the reflectored beam but like the abilty to mix them.

The LS20.2 is now at a point where I feel very content with its form and functionality and look forward to an adventurous summer to put it through some tough use.


----------



## stoli67 (Apr 6, 2016)

I am keen to upgrade from an LS20.1 to and LS20.2 ....... is there an LS20.3 in the pipeline?


----------

